# How long does to sail to the Uk from Florida?



## DavidB.UK

Apologies if this has already been covered but multiple searches proved fruitless.

How long does it take to sail a cruising sailboat from Florida to the UK?

I know that there wil no doubt be variables such as boat size/weight weather etc
But what is an average if sailing non-stop?

2 weeks? 3 weeks? 5 weeks?

Would love to hear from those who have already made this crossing... Anybody?


----------



## SVAuspicious

Six to eight weeks on most boats - figure between 100 and 150 miles per day.


----------



## svHyLyte

DavidB.UK said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered but multiple searches proved fruitless.
> 
> How long does it take to sail a cruising sailboat from Florida to the UK?
> 
> I know that there wil no doubt be variables such as boat size/weight weather etc
> But what is an average if sailing non-stop?
> 
> 2 weeks? 3 weeks? 5 weeks?
> 
> Would love to hear from those who have already made this crossing... Anybody?


In what, following what route?

From Plymouth to Madera around the bottom of the North Atlantic High to Florida is roughly 4700 sea miles. If one could average 5 knots (unlikely), roughly 39 days running time. I think the 8 week estimate is probably more likely.

FWIW...


----------



## DavidB.UK

svHyLyte said:


> In what, following what route?


I am planning to buy a Pearson 37 (sloop rigged, and reasonably fast for her size I understand), in Florida and sail her back to the UK (after prepping her for the voyage), most probably employing the services of a professional skipper

I need to account for the cost of a professional skipper at a cost of about £150 ($185ish per day) and add this onto the top my purchase price.

Hence my curiosity as to the length of the voyage.

Route... the quickest owing to the fact that I will be paying the skipper for each day.

I am a reasonably competent sailor and have had plenty of offers to crew from friends who sail but nobody I know has the kind of experience I think prudent if not essential for such a voyage, thats why I am leaning towards engaging the services of a professional skipper.


----------



## Cruisingdad

One of my best friends has done it 3 times. He stopped in Bermuda. I think many yachties do. I think it took him four-five weeks. But it was a larger, performance boat.

I never realized Pearson made a 37. I am very farmiliar with the P36(5). Had good friends of ours that owned on. I always thought it would be a great bahamas boat and coastal cruiser. Has a pretty shallow bilge, right? No sea berth? As I remember, prety low fuel and water levels. But you know what, a good sailor can get her across. I would probably look into shipping her too. I wonder if you could get her into a container? If not, what about Dockwise Yacht Transport?

Brian


----------



## DavidB.UK

As far as I know the Pearson 37 is quite a rare boat and only 30 were ever produced. so they are quite rare, but a cracking little boat CLICK HERE FOR SPECS.

I am open to all options when it comes to getting it back to Blighty, but I have to admit there is a part of me thinks that it would be rather a shame NOT to sail her back. But then again, perhaps I am trying to run before I can walk?

The boat is too wide to fit into a shipping container, what other methods could be used?


----------



## svHyLyte

David--

I misunderstood your post/question (looked at the wrong direction in my earlier comments!)

From Cape Canaveral to Hamilton, Bermuda to Pico and thence to Plymouth is about 3900 sea miles. In that yacht you'll likely not average more than 4-1/2 knots so you'd be looking at about 36 days running not counting days lost to weather and lay-overs in port. With that, I suspect that the 7 weeks would likely be right. You could probably get a good deal of information from the Cruising Association in London.

FWIW...


----------



## TQA

Be aware that the 'ideal' weather window for this trip is quite narrow, end of April to beginning of May. But a late cold front can give you a real hammering south of Bermuda if you are still in the Gulfstream. . 

Also that considerable periods of light winds are often encountered further east as you hit the Azores high. Lots of people ship extra diesel. 

Jimmy Cornell reckoned that about a 1000 boats pass through the Azores every May/June so lots make the trip but it is not always an easy one.


----------



## Cruisingdad

svHyLyte said:


> David--
> 
> I misunderstood your post/question (looked at the wrong direction in my earlier comments!)
> 
> From Cape Canaveral to Hamilton, Bermuda to Pico and thence to Plymouth is about 3900 sea miles. In that yacht you'll likely not average more than 4-1/2 knots so you'd be looking at about 36 days running not counting days lost to weather and lay-overs in port. With that, I suspect that the 7 weeks would likely be right. You could probably get a good deal of information from the Cruising Association in London.
> 
> FWIW...


That sounds like a reasonable time assuming no duldrums.

I would sure look at DOckwise Yacht Transport as an option, David. They pick up in Ft. Lauderdale. It will not be cheap, fyi. My last quote on a 46 foot boat from Vancouver Canada to Ft Lauderdale was $36,000. I could knock it down to roughly 28ish if I paid up front and waited until 2 weeks before they left to see if they had an opening. A 40 foot boat from Ft. Lauderdale to Vancouver was 32ish. They measure to the inch including all overhangs, so be aware (and they are fairly precise because that determins how they will lay out the ship). I think I could ship from FLL to Van for mid 20's if I was really flexible and paid upfront.

As far as sailing, other than the cost of the Captain, you will have to assume a lot of wear and tear. THat boat will have to sail a very good percentage of the time. ALso, you are getting really close to Hurricane season and I suspect few captains will want to take that boat across the Atlantic in Hurricane season. Not at 4 knots. I sure wouldn't. And I'm not sure you would want her going across in Hurricane Season. SO now you are looking into November or better. Then you have to worry about northerns.

I highly suggest you contact a few delivery captains and crew and discuss your plans and the boat. You might find it is a bit more expensive than you anticipated, if you can get someone to do it at all on the P37. THe Dockwise numnber may be the most reasonable price and way to go. Exception is if you are gonig to sail her across yourself.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

TQA said:


> Be aware that the 'ideal' weather window for this trip is quite narrow, end of April to beginning of May. But a late cold front can give you a real hammering south of Bermuda if you are still in the Gulfstream. .
> 
> Also that considerable periods of light winds are often encountered further east as you hit the Azores high. Lots of people ship extra diesel.
> 
> Jimmy Cornell reckoned that about a 1000 boats pass through the Azores every May/June so lots make the trip but it is not always an easy one.


We posted at the same time it seems.

I think ARC does that in APril, right? I cannot remember off the top of my head.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad

Oh, and another thought. A Delivery Captain and crew will want a lot of saftey gear (liferaft <offshore, total crew +2>, EPRIB, and maybe SSB and /or sat phone to say the least). They will want that boat in tip top shape to make that run, from sails to standing rigging. Again, DOckwise may be the most reasonable way to go.

Brian


----------



## DavidB.UK

Hi guys, thank you for your messages.
I would be looking at October at the earliest I think anyway.

At this point it is fleeting curiosity, the thought occurs that at the prices for pro delivery or cargo ship delivery..

A better option would be to get my yacht masters between now and then, and get some experience as crew for others and sail back myself.


----------



## Faster

Deck cargo on otherwise standard freighters and bulk carriers may be another, possibly less expensive option, the disadvantage is that they may not be the 'experts' in yacht handling, cradling and support that the Dockwise folks are.

Friends of our moved their Passport 40 from Mexico to Vancouver BC with them (dockwise).. it all worked out quite well, I believe under $20K. They had sailed the trip down, and had no interest in coming back the 'hard way'. Some careful research may well find that the overall costs (ie shipping vs deliver skipper, considering wear/tear/etc) not so very different.


----------



## casey1999

As other have said the trip will put a lot of wear and tear on the boat. And that means more money needed to fix things when you get her home. Also, how much will insurance cost for the delivery (assuming you want to insure)? And before you leave, you will probably need to spend some serious money prepping the boat for you trip. 

Be sure to add and compare all cost with you various options.
Good Luck


----------



## DavidB.UK

> Hello David.
> 
> I received your request for a quote via Anglo Pacific.
> 
> Below are details on shipping this boat:
> · Ocean freight from the east coast USA to Southampton if I use the dims of 11.41 x 3.76 x 3.65 - about $8675.00
> · Mast shipped separately at about $860.00
> · Cradle for the boat - $3500.00
> · Boat must be loaded on MAFI at the dock at the discretion of the terminal operator. If they have to use a crane, estimate $2,600.00. If they can u se a forklift, estimate $900.00.
> · Figure on another crane/forklift fee to marry the boat to the cradle.
> 
> That is a basic estimate based on the info provided. If I can answer any other questions, please let me know. See attached.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bart Goedhard
> Schumacher Cargo Logistics, Inc.
> LOS ANGELES - HOUSTON - MIAMI - SAVANNAH - NEW YORK
> 550 W 135th St, Gardena, CA 90248 - USA
> Tel: 562 408-6677 ex 254
> [email protected] - International Car Shipping | Auto Transport Company | Schumacher Cargo Tracking https://tracking.sclusa.com/


The above is a quick quote I got from the top hit on google.


----------



## Barquito

I don't know the routes, or weather, but would it be cheaper for him to sail the boat up the coast himself (in good weather windows), then hire a captain to go with him across the north atlantic?

Or better yet, buy a boat in the UK?


----------



## Cruisingdad

That is 15k without the cost of taking down the mast (and all the prep) and re-stepping. On DOck wise, you will only sail it onto the ship. THey take care of the rest (well, you should pull down your sails and bimini, but not much moer). No rigger costs or cranes or delivery from there.

Have you tried Dockwise? And more importantly, do you love this boat that much that you coulkd not find one in the UK and save 20 grand?

Brian


----------



## DavidB.UK

Hi Guys, I have not yet found one for sale in the UK 

after many hours of searching the internet for different boats the Pearson 37 looked to be cracking little boat. It will be used as a full time liveaboard, kept on a river over the summer months to be close to family and then sail down to spend the winters in the south of France, Spain, Italy, Greece etc...

I have found what looks to be a very clean example for $60k (approx £37k) and that seems to be a great boat for the money. I guess this is me still doing home-work/feasibility study...

because now $65k is looking like it will be nearer $85 whichever way I go. Apart from if I sailed her back myself.

The other boat I was quite keen is a Hunter Passage 42, but again I have not found one for sale in the UK, but even those for sale in the US are for sale at significantly more than the Pearson.

Haven't looked at Dockwise yet, but will have a nosey shortly.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Unless you are a very experienced sailor, IMHO, I would not ever attempt to cross the Atlantic. That is my opinion. 

Brian


----------



## DavidB.UK

Cruisingdad said:


> Unless you are a very experienced sailor, IMHO, I would not ever attempt to cross the Atlantic. That is my opinion.
> 
> Brian


Whilst this thread has grown an idea has developed too, I realised that either employing a professional skip or getting the post shipped with dockwise or anybody else is going to cost... well, *lots!* And it may actually be wiser to put a chunk of that and invest it in myself instead, on training and experience in order that I would be able to sail the boat back myself.

I have been sailing for many years and at one point I was working as an assistant instructor (dinghies and 27ft keelboats) so i am confident that I am a competent sailor but seaman ships skills and ocean experience is another matter entirely.

All things to think about


----------



## casey1999

DavidB.UK said:


> Whilst this thread has grown an idea has developed too, I realised that either employing a professional skip or getting the post shipped with dockwise or anybody else is going to cost... well, *lots!* And it may actually be wiser to put a chunk of that and invest it in myself instead, on training and experience in order that I would be able to sail the boat back myself.
> 
> I have been sailing for many years and at one point I was working as an assistant instructor (dinghies and 27ft keelboats) so i am confident that I am a competent sailor but seaman ships skills and ocean experience is another matter entirely.
> 
> All things to think about


Everything in life has risk. But if you have (or can aquire) the skills and can devote several months in getting boat ready and making the trip without the stress of time, work, or family contraints, and know how to deal with risk and its associated stress, I would go for it. Make sure you have enough money and time to deal with problems that could/will come up and you have back-up plans for everything. Take someone along with some ocean passage experience and you should come out ok. Thousands have gone before you on similar trips.


----------



## Cruisingdad

CHeck out the ARC and see if you can get into it. Fills up fast and they have stringent requirements on boats. But, check it out.

Brian


----------



## casey1999

Seems to me Europe and UK has loads of nice boats that are probably equal or better than the US. I would look there. Check Yachtworld.com 
When I was looking for a boat, I found a lot I like in Europe, but too far away. Also, does Europe have some high standards for yachts? You may need to make a lot of modifications to your US boat to meet local requirements- more money...


----------



## TQA

I KNOW I would not want to sail the North Atlantic in October - November!

Check your passage planning charts for expected winds!


----------



## DavidB.UK

TQA said:


> I KNOW I would not want to sail the North Atlantic in October - November!
> 
> Check your passage planning charts for expected winds!


Ai meant October at the earliest before I am ready to take buy.
In which case If I buy from the US I would fly over and start prepping ready for the weather window to follow.


----------



## DavidB.UK

> Hello Mr. Blackhurst,
> 
> You will be looking at around $28,000 USD from Florida to the Med.
> 
> Regards,
> Ana Santana
> Dockwise Yacht Transport
> 954 525 8707 phone
> 954 525 8711 fax
> [email protected]


They you go...
Just waiting to find out how long they take to ship to med.

They dont ship to the UK sadly but as I was 'eventually' planning to spend winters in the med anyway... I work from home (which will be the boat) so maybe thats a way forward and just sail her back myself the following spring.

Still a big trip but not in the same league as crossing the Atlantic


----------



## Cruisingdad

DavidB.UK said:


> They you go...
> Just waiting to find out how long they take to ship to med.
> 
> They dont ship to the UK sadly but as I was 'eventually' planning to spend winters in the med anyway... I work from home (which will be the boat) so maybe thats a way forward and just sail her back myself the following spring.
> 
> Still a big trip but not in the same league as crossing the Atlantic


That's about what I thought.

Brian


----------

